# Work permit application advise



## HSwanepoel (Nov 22, 2010)

I've got a few questions and concerns and I hope someone will be able to help...
1. I need to apply for my work permit, but get different versions of the requirements and whether I will be allowed in the country once the processing of the permit has started. Can anyone advise.
2. Also can the children start school before the permit is issued? 
Any help or advise would be highly aperciated.
Regards
Hannes


----------

